# I’m havin’ trouble with this daggone website



## FancyNancy55 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey y’all...I’m sorry but I’m just struggling with tryin’ to navigate this site... if huntin’ mushrooms is anything like tryin to get around this website then I’m in for a real challenge. 

Can someone just give me some tips and pointers when shroom huntin? Where should I go? I live in Whitestown... any help is much appreciated! Thanks y’all!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I've never found navigation a problem, but I do see that Indiana is yet another page that has been infested with the Chines Spam Scourge! Come on mods and admins! Let's get on the stick and wipe this crap out.


----------

